# M3 Mirrors for an Altima...



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

I saw an Altima on CarDomain with M3 Mirrors. Does anybody know if BMW's M3 mirrors, like earlier versions or something, will fit on the 93-97 altima's. Or like which type of M3 mirrors would fit an altima, mine's 95. Unless it just involves changing the wiring or something, i dunno...


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

you should ask the guy on cardomain...or just check his links off to the side where it has the info about his car. that probably was your first intention anyway huh and u jus came here....Im lookin for them too


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i would get some if i could find them.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think the person on cardomain has actual M3 mirrors. They are usually referred to as M3-style mirrors by the aftermarket companies selling them.

Troy


----------



## BraddahJon (Aug 11, 2005)

People use 95 civic mirrors but u gotta bondo the shit outta it to make it good.
I'll tell ya what to do Find some powerfolding mirrors off a bluebird those are mean.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

BraddahJon said:


> People use 95 civic mirrors but u gotta bondo the shit outta it to make it good.
> I'll tell ya what to do Find some powerfolding mirrors off a bluebird those are mean.


i got a bluebird an the mirrors fold but what do u mean power folding cos im pretty sure the only way to fold my mirrors is to actually fold them urself


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Japanese Bluebirds had power folding mirrors instead of the manual mirrors the rest of us have.

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i hate manual mirrors :thumbdwn: 

i want power folding :thumbup:


----------



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

BraddahJon said:


> People use 95 civic mirrors but u gotta bondo the shit outta it to make it good.
> I'll tell ya what to do Find some powerfolding mirrors off a bluebird those are mean.



95 civic mirrors would work with a 95 altima?! if so, thats cool. i hope..


----------

